# Maggots For Bearded Dragons



## roidie (Mar 2, 2012)

I have recently been feeding captive bred maggots to my bearded dragon is this ok?


----------



## Industrial (Jan 16, 2010)

TBH I wouldn't, they are rather filthy creatures and could pass on disease.
I remember feeding wall lizards on these from bait shops many years ago, I would kill them first, but after a while I stopped as they were often excreted whole, they have really tough skins, makes them good for keeping on fishing hooks though lol. Oh! and the reason I used to kill the maggots first, it was well known then that because of their tough exterior they may survive being eaten and were capable of eating their way out of you pet....not worth the risk!


----------



## nutmonkey (Jan 15, 2012)

Industrial said:


> TBH I wouldn't, they are rather filthy creatures and could pass on disease.
> I remember feeding wall lizards on these from bait shops many years ago, I would kill them first, but after a while I stopped as they were often excreted whole, they have really tough skins, makes them good for keeping on fishing hooks though lol. Oh! and the reason I used to kill the maggots first, it was well known then that because of their tough exterior they may survive being eaten and were capable of eating their way out of you pet....not worth the risk!


Maggots themselves are not dirty or diesease infested....it's just they are associated with dead animals and rotting flesh. The maggots themselves are very clean and if there was a way to guarantee they had been fed a decent diet before buying them I'm sure they would be fine to feed BD's. The problem is buying them from fishing shops where they are used as bait, I wouldn't really trust what they had been fed :gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Industrial said:


> TBH I wouldn't, they are rather filthy creatures and could pass on disease.
> I remember feeding wall lizards on these from bait shops many years ago, I would kill them first, but after a while I stopped as they were often excreted whole, they have really tough skins, makes them good for keeping on fishing hooks though lol. Oh! and the reason I used to kill the maggots first, it was well known then that because of their tough exterior they may survive being eaten and were capable of eating their way out of you pet....not worth the risk!





nutmonkey said:


> Maggots themselves are not dirty or diesease infested....it's just they are associated with dead animals and rotting flesh. The maggots themselves are very clean and if there was a way to guarantee they had been fed a decent diet before buying them I'm sure they would be fine to feed BD's. The problem is buying them from fishing shops where they are used as bait, I wouldn't really trust what they had been fed :gasp:


I used to use them for my reps and phibs in the days before mealworms, crickets and so on were readily available, but I did notice a few being excreted still alive, especially when the animal ate a load at one go. Given all the alternatives, I wouldn't bother nowadays- although it might be worth letting them metamorphose for smaller lizards and frogs to enjoy the flies.


----------



## roidie (Mar 2, 2012)

*Thanks*

OK thanks guys judgeing on your comments I will continue feeding maggots but I will just feed less maggots & more pinkies,mealworms,crickets, egg & Salad 
Yours Sincerely 
Olly​


----------



## nutmonkey (Jan 15, 2012)

Egg?? I wasn't aware you could feed BD's egg :gasp:


----------



## roidie (Mar 2, 2012)

*What Animal can Go with my tortoise?*

Hi everybody I have had A tortoise for a few years now, & I was looking in to purchasing a second animal that I can keep with it! My question for you is what animals can i keep with my tortoise?


----------



## nutmonkey (Jan 15, 2012)

roidie said:


> Hi everybody I have had A tortoise for a few years now, & I was looking in to purchasing a second animal that I can keep with it! My question for you is what animals can i keep with my tortoise?


Another tortoise :whistling2:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

roidie said:


> Hi everybody I have had A tortoise for a few years now, & I was looking in to purchasing a second animal that I can keep with it! My question for you is what animals can i keep with my tortoise?


elephants, giraffes and wilderbeast are the best


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

nutmonkey said:


> Egg?? I wasn't aware you could feed BD's egg :gasp:


:gasp: Me either but apparently you can feed it rarely
UK Bearded Dragons Feeding Guide


----------



## roidie (Mar 2, 2012)

*Egg*

The egg has to be hard boiled or hard poached though! No scrambled or fried


----------

